# need info on bike builder



## i got fixed (Mar 15, 2005)

Does anybody know anything about Phase 3 cycle or Bob Stowe??I have a chance to buy a NOS frame,and I'm just looking for a little info. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Bob Stowe is a small-time frame builder, and the quality on his frames varies from very-good to awful, depending on his mood that day. He is still in business, although he mostly makes custom kangaroo bars for SUV's these days. A lot of the people who have bought his frames say this is probably a good thing....

Check the welds real closely before you buy it.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

I saw a steel frame that he made and it was gorgeous and well done. The Al frame was pretty but it broke at the dropout on the chainstay and He would not do anything about it. "TS, frame too old and worn out" This on a frame he sold a year earlier. Sounds like a jerk to me!


----------



## Sickitty (Feb 9, 2005)

*Stowe*

The story as I understand it is Mr. Stowe was a building for Serotta before he went out on his own and moved to Rochester, NY.

I just bought a Stowe TT bike and fedex trashed the fork so I would be very interested in what you find out. Here's some old info I was given, have not tried it out yet:

Stowe Cycles 140 Despatch Dr., East Rochester, NY 14445; 716/381-6273 * Frame Materials: LGST, TGST, FBST, LGCF * Types: MB, MB/S, RR, HY, RS, TR, WM, TK * Brands: Stowe * Number Built: 4,000+ * Years Experience: 14 * Wait for Custom: 2-6 weeks * Price Range: $850-$1,550 * Repaints/repairs bikes * Specialty: Road. "Stowe is a small but efficient frame manufacturing company. Stowe consists of one person, one hound dog named 'Fred', and more than $100,000 worth of precision equipment." 

The bikes are cool. A local shop has a Stowe frame for sale for years but everytime I went in to buy it, the frame still had not shrunk to my size. Good luck.


----------



## i got fixed (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info.I think I'll pass on the frame.I thought it woult make a nice fixed gear bike.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Old info. He is now in a crummy little garage shop at the corner of Culver and Atlantic in the city of Rochester. BTW, Serotta used to be located at that Despatch Dr. address, but that building burned to the ground more than 5 years ago. Look for Bob in the phone book, but don't expect a lot of help from him. He really can be a dip$h!t. Nobody around here buys frames form him anymore-that should tell you something.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I guess I was one of the lucky ones... Rob built my frame for the 88 Masters Nats RR at Bear Mtn, out of Tange Prestige SL in 62cm. He built a number of prestige frames used for display by Tange at various trade shows. My frame rode great until I destroyed it in a severe crash. That Stowe P3 was a twin to my Look 753 in feel, springiness, and geometry.

I really liked working with Rob. Always ran into him during the mid-80s Interbikes. He definately didn't tolerate fools lightly, but this fool got along with him damn well. I think there was a lot of tension between he and Ben S. and it makes me wonder if some of the negative 2nd hand stories are attributable to that...


----------



## Growler (Jul 11, 2016)

You can always tell when someone has an axe to grind and tries his best to ruin the reputation of another. Stowe made solid steel frames and sold plenty of them that are still coveted today. His crummy garage as you put it was actually very clean and professionally well equipped. He crafted frames for a TDF rider and several Olympic athletes and locals alike. The guy was fair and reasonable, but didn't take crap from idiots. I can respect. He left the business because he found a way more lucrative career using his skill set. Trying to discredit a man's good name says more about you than it does about them.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Growler...

That thread is more than ELEVEN YEARS OLD (Anyone know if that's a necropost record?) !! 

None of the posters in this thread have been active for YEARS!


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Migen21 said:


> Growler...
> 
> That thread is more than ELEVEN YEARS OLD (Anyone know if that's a necropost record?) !!
> 
> None of the posters in this thread have been active for YEARS!


Yeah, I think it is a retro-classic.


----------



## Growler (Jul 11, 2016)

LOL, yes I realize I'm late to the party, but it deserved a reply. Now the post can go back to sleep.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

wgscott said:


> Yeah, I think it is a retro-classic.


I get it.


----------



## azsuprasm (Dec 6, 2018)

*Stowe Phase-3 thread still alive!*



Growler said:


> LOL, yes I realize I'm late to the party, but it deserved a reply. Now the post can go back to sleep.


So now it’s 4+ years later and I now have a 54cm Phase-3 frame that needs some TLC...and a set of frame decals/stickers/transfers. From what I’ve found so far, looks like my best bet is to take some hi-res pics and have them custom made. I’d love to find a sheet of white letters with black outlines that someone has in a drawer somewhere. Posted here, SIR on Facebook and BikeForums. Thanks!!


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I live near where his old garage used to be, and I can tell you that he ain't there no more. A couple of locals still have old frames of his. I doubt you can get any NOS stickers.


----------

